# What's your favorite Gnocchi sauce



## abjcooking (Sep 23, 2004)

I have never fixed gnocchi before, so when I was looking up recipes I realized how many sauces there are for it.  I found a tomato panchetta sauce that looked good.

What is your favorite gnocchi sauce :?:


----------



## ironchef (Sep 23, 2004)

with browned butter, garlic, sage, anchovy paste, and porchetta


----------



## Craig Camp (Oct 5, 2004)

Well we live in Lombardia, so the sauce would be just browned butter and sage with parmignano or grana. Another option would be a classic nothern ragu like this:
http://www.vinocibo.com/eatingitaly/soffritto.htm


----------



## debthecook (Oct 6, 2004)

Vodka Tomato Sauce on the Gnocchi.


----------



## Darkstream (Oct 10, 2004)

This sugo Genovese is good with potato gnochi or semolina gnochi, and can be used
over a risotto bianco.

1/4  pound of minced veal

I carrot

1 onion

celery

1 tablespoon of soaked dried porcini

2 or 3 tomatoes (fresh or tinned)

1 small glass of marsala

cup of stock

cut the vegetables up fine (mirepoix) and fry the veal brown in some butter, then add
the vegetables and brown, a little flour- then add the tomatoes and break up and the
mushrooms.

Add the stock and the wine. Use the mushroom soaking liquid to stop it from drying
out.

Simmer for at least 30 mins.

from Elizabeth David


A simpler sauce:


Some sweet piseli (if frozen, cook seperately with a good pinch of sugar), some sliced
musroom sautued in butter-add the piselli and some sliced proscuito, and a little
cream. Garlic could be added if you like.


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 15, 2004)

All of these sauces sound wonderful. Darkstreams  sauce is one I'd like to try. I would suggest straining the mushroom liquid before adding it to the sauce.

 :P


----------



## Konditor (Oct 16, 2004)

Is *abjcooking’s* reference to cheese or potato gnocchi?  As a stand-alone dish, I would serve the former as _gnocchi malloreddus_ (with an herbed tomato sauce); the latter, _gnocchi di patate_, with a ground beef or veal sauce.  But either type of gnocchi would be delectable when served simply drizzled with e.v. olive oil and grated pecorino or Parmesan Reggiano plus some basil sprigs. 

Incidentally, I have prepared a hybrid dish known as _gnochetti alla Piemontese_ – baked potato dumplings prepared with the exquisite flavour of Fontina cheese.  Also, another classic & very addictive Roman version called _gnocchi alla Romana_, in which cooked semolina is enriched with butter, cheese, and eggs, cut into diamonds or rounds, baked briefly in a hot oven, then sprinkled with Parmesan and browned under the broiler.  Ideally enhanced by a good Chianti!


----------

